# Mick Thomson - Sculpture Work in Progress thread



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey there 
I'm working on a Mick Thomson (Slipknot) figure, and thought it'll be cool to make a work in progress thread.
Let's start with the head/mask. It is finished - just needs a couple touches here and there...




























Thanks for checking it out


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 6, 2014)

Today I've worked on:
- The ears/earrings (pretty basic - they'll be covered with hair after all)
- made the neck a bit biger
- Started the upper body


----------



## neurosis (Aug 7, 2014)

This is already promising. In following updates i would love to see how you use the resin and possibly how you coat and paint these figures. Maybe a sped up video?

Cool regardless.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 8, 2014)

neurosis said:


> This is already promising. In following updates i would love to see how you use the resin and possibly how you coat and paint these figures. Maybe a sped up video?
> 
> Cool regardless.



Thank You 
It'll be a while until I'll get to the resin and painting part 

For now, the base for the boots - Mick will have Army boots


----------



## neurosis (Aug 13, 2014)

Alright! I´ll wait for the resin then  Just wanted to remind you to show that this time. If possible. Thanks!


----------



## neurosis (Aug 29, 2014)

When is the update coming


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 30, 2014)

neurosis said:


> When is the update coming



I'm currently working on a different figure for a person from Ireland, so Mick isn't my priority right now... but I'll try to work a bit and post an update after the weekend


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 30, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> I'm currently working on a different figure for a person from Ireland, so Mick isn't my priority right now...


Phil Lynott?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 31, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Phil Lynott?



No, actually it'll be a character from the Game of Thrones  naturally I'll post photos when it'll be finished


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

Took a while, but here's the update! I'm really happy how it goes so far 

















The guitar


----------



## Manurack (Sep 12, 2014)

Sick dude! Will you have the guitar finished as his signature red MTM2? That would be sweet!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

Manurack said:


> Sick dude! Will you have the guitar finished as his signature red MTM2? That would be sweet!



Thanks man!
Mick will have a red jumpsuit (like some of my other Slipknot figures - he'll be from the "Sonisphere 2011" shows  )
And the guitar will be a white MTM


----------



## downburst82 (Sep 12, 2014)

Looks awesome!! there are some super talented people on this board!! (lots of super talented guitar players, but that's to be expected  )

Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Vrollin (Sep 12, 2014)

Its a shame these cant be made on mass, would love a full set of the band, awesome work mate!


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 12, 2014)

Cool beans man. The details on those boots like the laces is insane. Ever visit the SSF forum perhaps?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 12, 2014)

This is progressing nicely and I'm intrigued by the GoT character. Do you do commissioned work States-side?


----------



## ghostred7 (Sep 12, 2014)

What are you using for your master mold materials? Which kind of resin?

I love sculpt projects. We just life-cast my wife's head so we can start sculpting up prosthetics for costumes


----------



## neurosis (Sep 12, 2014)

Sebastian Whoop Whoop!

Nice progress. This figure will look mean like it´s supposed to. Good work


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 12, 2014)

downburst82 said:


> Looks awesome!! there are some super talented people on this board!! (lots of super talented guitar players, but that's to be expected  )
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished!



Thanks! Hopefully soon 



Vrollin said:


> Its a shame these cant be made on mass, would love a full set of the band, awesome work mate!


Yeah, maybe not mass, but I can definitely make one more set 



Dcm81 said:


> Cool beans man. The details on those boots like the laces is insane. Ever visit the SSF forum perhaps?



Thank You  No, don't know that forum, but I'll google it for sure.



ThePhilosopher said:


> This is progressing nicely and I'm intrigued by the GoT character. Do you do commissioned work States-side?



Thanks  the GoT character will be littlefinger!  I do commissioned work, all over the world, made a few figures to the USA, Canada, Australia, Europe 



ghostred7 said:


> What are you using for your master mold materials? Which kind of resin?
> 
> I love sculpt projects. We just life-cast my wife's head so we can start sculpting up prosthetics for costumes


I use silicone rubber for the mold, IIRC the company is Bluestar from france, 28 ShoreA, and the resin is also a french company - Axson - their "F32" resin.



neurosis said:


> Sebastian Whoop Whoop!
> 
> Nice progress. This figure will look mean like it´s supposed to. Good work


Thanks man!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 22, 2014)

Update 
Still a lot of work ahead, but slowly it's getting there 
next I have to add more muscle/flesh to his left arm, make all the jumpsuit bends etc.


----------



## neurosis (Sep 23, 2014)

Sebastian said:


> Update
> Still a lot of work ahead, but slowly it's getting there
> next I have to add more muscle/flesh to his left arm, make all the jumpsuit bends etc.




Nice! Can´t wait to see the cuteness turn into some badass details!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 23, 2014)

neurosis said:


> Nice! Can´t wait to see the cuteness turn into some badass details!



Thanks man! it'll take quite some time to make the material bends, but it'll be done 

You can expect an update soon


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 28, 2014)

Big update today! 





CD's for size reference


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 9, 2014)

neurosis said:


> This is already promising. In following updates i would love to see how you use the resin ...



Another update 

Here is the wooden guitar and a resin one - exactly the same 













And Mick - The hair is extremely time consuming, but the final effect will be great - it's all worth it


----------

